#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Khao Yai National Park

## Bruce Kekule

Thailand's first protected area at the gateway to the northeast


_Tusker on the road in Khao Yai_

Khao Yai is Thailand’s longest established national park. Set up in 1962, it is located in the southwest corner of the Khorat Plateau at the western end of the Phanom Dongrak mountain range. One of the Kingdom's most popular national parks, it encompasses 2,168 square kilometers, with both moist and dry evergreen plus deciduous forest covering about 80 percent of the park. 

_
Green Map showing Khao Yai, Thap Lan and Pang Sida_

Khao Yai (meaning ‘big mountain’ in Thai) is part of the Dong Phaya Yen – Khao Yai forest complex covering 6,152 square kilometers and is Thailand’s second ‘World Heritage Site’ granted on July 14th 2005 by Unesco. The complex comprising of five protected areas including Khao Yai are Thap Lan (1981 - 2,235 sq. kms), Pang Sida (1982 – 844 sq. kms.) and Ta Phraya (1996 – 594 sq. kms.) national parks, and Dong Yai Wildlife Sanctuary (1996 – 312 sq. kms.). 

_
Male muntjac (barking deer) in the grassland_

A single paved road runs completely through Khao Yai from Nakhon Nayok province to Pak Chong, Nakhon Ratchasima province. The increased traffic has greatly disturbed wildlife. The park is, however, a popular destination for those people who want convenient access from Bangkok to nature at its best. Thai and foreign tourists visit in great numbers throughout the year. In the East is Highway Route 304 that cut the contiguous forest of Khao Yai and Thap Lan national parks in half, and this alone has dissected elephant and gaur migration patterns between the two protected areas, and most certainly causing a problem with genetics in the wild herds. With less area to roam, inbreeding becomes a serious problem. 

_
Haew Narok waterfall_

Several side roads within the park lead to various attractions such as the Haew Narok and Haew Suwat waterfalls, and several mineral licks with wildlife lookout towers. Khao Yai is one of the best places to see elephant, sambar, barking deer, monkey and gibbon in the wild. In the past, a tiger was seen here but not for some time now. There are four species of hornbill that can be observed from time to time. Over 300 species of bird have been recorded including Siamese fireback and silver pheasant. There are 71 species of mammal recorded here including gaur, clouded leopard, Asian wild dog, Asiatic black bear, Malayan sun bear, wild pig, civet and mouse deer. Smaller species such as squirrel and bat predominate.

_
Banded kingfisher near the campground_

Guided tours are available in the park, covering approximately 50 kilometers of marked trails that splay out in all directions from the headquarters area. However, during the rainy season, leeches are a problem but tour operators’ offer protective clothing and ointments to ward off the biting invertebrate. 
_

Pig-tailed macaque monkey by the road_

In the old days some 60 years ago, settlers within the park hunted and practiced slash and burn agriculture. This left many open areas, which are now grassland. The settlers were eventually evicted after the park was created but there are still many problems with encroachment and poaching from the outside. 


_Great hornbill on a nest near the road_

In the 1970s, the Tourism Authority of Thailand (TAT) established a golf course and resort in the grassland area. It was quite easy to see wildlife from the links. I actually played golf several times on the course back in the mid-1970s (lost quite a few golf balls) and it was the Royal Forest Department (RFD) that closed this down and have since allowed development only in the headquarters area. Nonetheless, many influential developers have encroached on the lower-lying boundaries of the park to build resorts and golf courses. This has had an adverse effect on the local environment and its wildlife. Many people still live within the boundaries of Khao Yai but it would be extremely difficult to relocate them or move them out. 


_Sambar stag at the campground

_ Most recently, real estate developers have tried to ring the park with a new road along which would allow new properties to be built. Lately, expansion of the road to Khao Yai is just one of the many threats facing this World Heritage Site. Constant vigilance is needed for this place and even then, political pressure is destroying it as fast as they can.  


_Haew Suwat waterfall

_ Over the years, several rangers and an NGO worker were killed in a remote area that was known for poaching and encroachment. These men were cut down in a hail of bullets, thus joining the ranks of the many who have perished while trying to save the Kingdom’s forests.

_
Tusker on the road in Khao Yai


__Tusker at a mineral deposit in Khao Yai_
_

__Tusker on the move

_ Khao Yai, as Thailand's first gazetted national park, should be the role model for all conservation areas. Given this important heritage, increased efforts by those responsible needs to be made to better manage and save the park from continued misuse, overdevelopment, poaching and encroachment. The growing number of visitors and vehicles that pass through Khao Yai poses the greatest threat to the wildlife, which, instead of flourishing, may disappear, little by little. If this were to occur, it would be a sad outcome for the Kingdom’s magnificent natural treasure and one of the most famous protected conservation areas in Asia.


_Young tusker by the road

_ *Notes from the field: 
*
On my last trip to Khao Yai two weeks ago as I was leaving the park in my Ford 4X4 going towards Nakhon Nayok, I passed several vehicles with the occupants flashing their lights and waving their arms. I assumed elephants were on the road. Down I went and as sure as the day is long, bumped into an enormous tusker shown below and at the beginning of this thread. He was tall and his tusks were slender but quite long. As I approached, he started walking in my direction. I stood my ground for a short while but as he got to about 20 meters, I began reversing my truck. Luckily, no one was behind me. He then turned and began chasing the van shown in the picture. I again closed the distance and this time he wheeled around, trumpeted and went into second gear as he charged. Reverse was the only option and the old boy finally became tired of us humans making life unpleasant for him. I waited and he finally moved into the bush. 


_Big tusker on the road_

There is footage on ‘YouTube’ of charging elephants in Khao Yai and all I can say, it can be unpleasant when these Asian giants become irritated at vehicles that get too close. My main worry is that some day, one of these old cantankerous bulls is going to catch-up to someone and the consequences could be disastrous. More needs to be done to educate the people entering the park especially from the Nakhon Nayok side about this problem and the danger associated with these elephants. Large signboards with warnings need to be posted informing the visitors of the potential danger. 


_Young tusker on the road

_ Over the years, I have bumped into quite a few elephants on the road and it is always 'touch and go'. Need-less to say, when visiting Khao Yai, stay in your car and keep your distance where elephants congregate on the road.   


_Pig-tailed macaque showing long canines_

Another problem area is the pig-tailed macaque monkey usually found on the road going up into the park from either side. They have become habituated to humans as tourists have been feeding them for a long time and these smart creatures have sometimes become bold. There has been a few instances where people thinking they are doing merit, get bit on the hand which could lead to a serious infection or even maybe a severed finger. They have long canines. The public must realize that feeding them is dangerous and needs to stop. But like all things here in Thailand, is easily forgotten.   


_Close encounter: Tusker and tourists_



_Male muntjac jumping a motorcycle


__Muntjac on the move


_ _Muntjac into the forest
_
Over the long run, too many people and cars will overcome this place unless the Department of National Parks changes its policy. Limited visitation is the only answer but that will never come to pass. Hopefully one day, the powers to be will take action to remedy the many problems facing Khao Yai, and the other parks in this designated World Heritage Site.

----------


## hillbilly

Fantastic Bruce! Please do not stop now!

----------


## Nawty

Great post and lucky for me.....my backyard.

Speaking of deaths in the area...we just past a drive by shooting up the road from us. No idea related to what though.

----------


## slackula

Superb stuff, the gallery on your site is very neat too. Doesn't look like I will get much done this afternoon now..

----------


## Bogon

Great post.
Thanks for taking your time to put this superb article together.
Will check out your gallery later.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

A welcome addition to TeakDoor. A great thread and wonderful pictures.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mobs00

Nice work Bruce.   :goldcup:

----------


## Gipsy

Starting to get jealous....  :mid: 

And waiting for the pixx of 'other-than-mammals', but I'm sure you have a photo library full of goodies to keep us saying "ooh" and "aagh" for a long time. Thanks, Bruce.

----------


## Norton

> other-than mammals


Move to fast for ya, Gipsy. :Smile:

----------


## misskit

Great work Bruce. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Gipsy

> Move to fast for ya, Gipsy.


No, I'll do a 'big mammal' thread soon... sifting through a lot of pixx right now. But to tell you the truth, they hardly ever moved....  :Smile:

----------


## Rascal

> Thailand's first protected area at the gateway to the northeast
> 
> 
> _Tusker on the road in Khao Yai_
> 
> Khao Yai is Thailands longest established national park. Set up in 1962, it is located in the southwest corner of the Khorat Plateau at the western end of the Phanom Dongrak mountain range. One of the Kingdom's most popular national parks, it encompasses 2,168 square kilometers, with both moist and dry evergreen plus deciduous forest covering about 80 percent of the park. 
> 
> _
> Green Map showing Khao Yai, Thap Lan and Pang Sida_
> ...


On my list of places to go and soon I hope. :Smile:

----------


## hopmad

Beyond belief! Rascal, ^^^, quotes the whole of the post from Bruce for a one line reply.
Anyway, great post, Bruce, I really enjoyed it, the pics, everything. I have been to Khao Yai once, and will certainly go again, inspired by your post.

----------


## johnd

once again a great report with marvellous pics. thanks a lot! till next time.

----------


## Marlborough

:irish:

----------


## Bower

Excellent thread, Thank you very much.

How about a little advice, should we visit ? best time of year to go ?
Should it be left as a sanctuary?

----------


## pangsida

Fabulous as always. Best morning read I have had this year.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Fantastic Bruce! Please do not stop now!


Hillbilly, thanks and do not worry, I have lots for TD. A new thread on the Indochinese tiger is on the way.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Great post and lucky for me.....my backyard.
> 
> Speaking of deaths in the area...we just past a drive by shooting up the road from us. No idea related to what though.


I see that you are also into photographing wildlife. We'll get together soon for some digital camera work in the park.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Superb stuff, the gallery on your site is very neat too. Doesn't look like I will get much done this afternoon now..


Slakula,

Thanks and I'm glad you have enjoyed my work....It is my ambition to educate the people about the real story of Thailand's wildlife. Really like your three-wheeled bouncing buggy. Looks like quite a ride.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Great post.
> Thanks for taking your time to put this superb article together.
> Will check out your gallery later.


Bogon, thanks for your kind words. Hope you enjoy the gallery and other related stories.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> A welcome addition to TeakDoor. A great thread and wonderful pictures.


To ItsRobLife, I appreciate your welcome and look for more in the very near future.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Nice work Bruce.


Many thanks to my man in cyber-space. It would not be possible without Mobs00 and his constant urging to get me on TD and get my website going. I owe you....!

----------


## Nawty

Sounds good to me...although I think I will disappoint you, I tend to fluke a shot, rather than produce it.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Starting to get jealous.... 
> 
> And waiting for the pixx of 'other-than-mammals', but I'm sure you have a photo library full of goodies to keep us saying "ooh" and "aagh" for a long time. Thanks, Bruce.


Thanks and will try to show some of my other 'other-than-mammals' stuff. But I must say that it is the large mammals and birds that showcases Thailand's natural heritage. However, it is important to show all its biodiversity.

----------


## Nawty

This might interest some.....Bruce mentions the roadworks in this thread...

https://teakdoor.com/thailands-nation...ml#post1471416 (Khao Yai destruction..)

----------


## Mr R Sole

I am right there with you on that Nawty...the widening of the road is totally not necessary. The same went for the road in Khao Lak being widened for Thaksin's dignitary buddies so they could park their posh motors and bloody mini buses!!! National parks getting screwed for what????

Are there any Tigers left in Khao Yai??? I've heard from a reliable source about 3yrs ago that there was only a male found after some 7days trying to find a tiger and he was too old to breed!!!! I do hope this was due to Ranger error and helicopter pilot incompetence....However knowing Thailand they've probably been killed and sold of to the Chinese 'medicine' trade....

----------


## Nawty

Last year there was a front page article on a Thai newspaper reporting 2 tigers that had killed and eaten a pig in the KY area.....they had a pic of what was left of the pig and I presume the footprints were what told them there were 2 tigers of different size.

Not sure if true, heard nothing since and hope they did not get the tracks mixed up with dog hoof's......hope it is true.....I tell my daughter to eat all her dinner quickly or the tigers will come and get her and I point to the jungle behind our house.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Excellent thread, Thank you very much.
> 
> How about a little advice, should we visit ? best time of year to go ?
> Should it be left as a sanctuary?


Bower, the best time is November during mid-week just after the rains. The weather is cool, the forest lush and is just a great time to see wildlife.  

The park should be protected from expansionists who only think about the money they can squeeze out of the budget. It is a problem that will not go away anytime soon. That's the big problem; the future is bleak on many places set aside for the public to enjoy but Khao Yai like many other parks is completely overwhelmed with tourists during holidays and other ocassions. The officials do not know what limitation is. Shame..!

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Great work Bruce. Thanks for sharing.


To Misskit,

It was my pleasure to share, that's what I'm here for. Thanks.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Fabulous as always. Best morning read I have had this year.


Pangsida,

Glad you enjoyed the thread. Will try and get another very soon. Thanks.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Sounds good to me...although I think I will disappoint you, I tend to fluke a shot, rather than produce it.


I doubt that. I have looked at some of your other stuff and it's good. Keep up the good work especially anything to do with Khao Yai.

----------


## Mid

thank you for the time and effort Bruce , it is indeed appreciated .

----------


## smeden

nice pics enjoed a lot a green is sent  ::chitown::  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## richie22

Nice photo's Bruce. A mate of mine is up there at the moment looking to buy a house in Pak Chong. Looks like he will be getting a few visits from me after seeing these.

----------


## Ravip

Fantastic photos, Bruce!

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> thank you for the time and effort Bruce , it is indeed appreciated .


Thanks in return. I enjoy what I do...next one soon on tigers.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> nice pics enjoed a lot a green is sent


Thanks for all that green. Wish is was cash. My pleasure.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Nice photo's Bruce. A mate of mine is up there at the moment looking to buy a house in Pak Chong. Looks like he will be getting a few visits from me after seeing these.


Tell your friend to stay away from the road....could get expensive. Khao Yai is fun, lot's of wildlife along the road to keep you occupied.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Fantastic photos, Bruce!


Thanks a lot. I have been down the road when it comes to photographing Thailand's wildlife but it's fun and rewarding.

----------


## kingwilly

Absolutely fantastic stuff. You are an asset to this forum, glad you joined. 

I love camping and trekking in Khao Yai, I tend to go once every couple of months. Never seen the elephants though, have seen plenty of other wild life, including a couple of  . I've read/heard that there are Sun Bears in KY, do you know if that is the case ?

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Absolutely fantastic stuff. You are an asset to this forum, glad you joined. 
> 
> I love camping and trekking in Khao Yai, I tend to go once every couple of months. Never seen the elephants though, have seen plenty of other wild life, including a couple of  . I've read/heard that there are Sun Bears in KY, do you know if that is the case ?


Sir Wilson,

Thanks for your welcome. I hope to please.

Recently, my friend Tim Redford with the NGO 'Free Land' camera-trapped a sun bear next door in Thap Lan NP. They are also in Khao Yai but probably very difficult to see. Elephants are usually on the road down to Nakhon Nayok in the afternon but not everyday. As I said in the thread, you must use retraint and not get too close. Glad you like nature like I do...!

----------


## pangsida

> plenty of other wild life, including a couple of . I've read/heard


Them pesky punctuations are running wild all over the damned place

----------


## genghis61

Great thread, thanks; we spent a day in Pangsida in June and will go back now we know they've accomm there.
The tiger question - one of the ranger/wardens joked "_keep your windows up_'" (we were on a motorbike) when he gave us the pass to go to Pangsida lookout, 46km round-trip of dirt road from the ranger office. Websites I've looked at mention tigers . . . there was plenty of elephant dung to swerve around, a huge iguana/lizard thing, and zillions of butterflies, but nothing striped with big teeth. Im sure we'd ahve noticed. Maybe the elephants keep them away.

----------


## genghis61

> Absolutely fantastic stuff. You are an asset to this forum, glad you joined. 
> 
> I love camping and trekking in Khao Yai, I tend to go once every couple of months. Never seen the elephants though, have seen plenty of other wild life,* including a couple of .* I've read/heard that there are Sun Bears in KY, do you know if that is the case ?


*Tigers*. please let it be tigers. 

Or King Willy gorillas.

----------


## Bobcock

Just found this thread, didn't know it existed.



We met at the launch of your book Wild rivers at the FCCT, I'm a (not so close) friend of Tim Redford's (we once worked a Smith's gig together) though we meet very these days.

Love this shot, I think you previewed it from your next book that night.

Photographer myself but not wildlife to be honest, I only have a 400mm at my disposal, I tend to prefer up close and personal with people in markets.

I do know Nawty rather well though and my advice is to shoot him with a 600mm and get no close....he's infectious.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Just found this thread, didn't know it existed.
> 
> 
> We met at the launch of your book Wild rivers at the FCCT, I'm a (not so close) friend of Tim Redford's (we once worked a Smith's gig together) though we meet very these days.
> 
> Love this shot, I think you previewed it from your next book that night.
> 
> Photographer myself but not wildlife to be honest, I only have a 400mm at my disposal, I tend to prefer up close and personal with people in markets.
> 
> I do know Nawty rather well though and my advice is to shoot him with a 600mm and get no close....he's infectious.


I use a 400mm but with an f-stop of 2.8. Absolutely the best lens for wildlife work and I also use 1.7 tele-converter for 680mm on birds and distant subjects. The barking deer is 99% in the air and absolutely in my 4th book that is in the building stages. There were so many people at the book launch but I do appreciate it very much that you came. Hopefully we can meet one day again for a beer or something. I also have a 600mm and you say I should shoot Nawty, hmmmm! I'll give it a shot next time I'm up in Khao Yai...Hah!

----------


## Bobcock

My 400mm is only f4, I photograph a fair bit of sport with it, but it means I have to up the iso quite a bit whereas for anything serious I like to keep the iso firmly on 100. I must admit I thought you did most of your stuff with the 600mm lens you have. I do have a 200mm f2.8.

Of course the one thing you do have is the patience to sit still for hours on end which I would find very difficult.....5555

----------


## kingwilly

> I do know Nawty rather well though and my advice is to shoot him with a 600mm and get no close....he's infectious.


I reckon a 5.56mm might be a more appropriate size to shoot nawty with.

----------


## APMann

No apology necessary for anyone wanting to bump Brucies threads full of superb photography on a regular basis! Now, where's that tiger one.....

----------


## Deerculler

Great photos Bruce. Thank you for sharing

----------


## RickThai

Great pictures. I was there a year ago, last Nov, but it was closed (they let us in anyway - no charge, my Thai BIL is a cop) so we didn't do anything but potter about the campground area.

RickThai

----------


## begorra

Thank you for posting, 
fantastic pictures from Khao Yai

----------


## Aberlour

I love it when threads like this get bumped. 

Some cracking photos.

That nelly in the first picture scares the crap out of me. Fucked if I would have been close enough to get that shot.

----------


## Thormaturge

We've enjoyed many picnics in Khao Yai, although the monkeys make it a challenge.

Great photos and a tremendous place.  I have a lot of video footage.

----------


## MissTraveller

^Monkeys can pose some problems in Thailand for sure. Beautiful pics and bump. Ive yet to make it to Khao Yai and I have been to many areas of Thailand. Hopefully next trip.

----------


## Dead Metal

..very nice, we will have to visit soon. 
Great photos.

----------

